# Rockabilly Halloween Music



## Frankie's Girl

Not sure about a compilation cd containing Halloween-only Rockabilly, but some suggestions:

Captain Clegg and the Night Creatures has a rockabilly cd (self-titled, 2009 release) that definitely could be considered in the style of the 50s and all of the songs are appropriate for Halloween.

Project 1950 by The Misfits - a little harder-edged take on quite a few lovely 1950s hits. 

I have a boxed set called Rockin Bones: 1950s Punk and Rockabilly 
It isn't all Halloween themed, but the following songs are:

Rock-n-bones by Elroy Dietzel
Rockin' Bones -Ronnie Dawson (same song as above, but a young tenor singing)
One Night of Sin - Elvis Presley
Sinners - Freddie and the Hitchhikers
Rockin' In The Graveyard - Jackie Morningstar
Black Cadillac - Joyce Green
She's My Witch - Kip Tyler
Swamp Girl - Tommy Bell
Real Gone Daddy - Jim Flaherty's Caravan
Flyin' Saucers Rock 'n' Roll - Billy Riley

I'd also suggest you check out the genre of Psychobilly - lots of artists and groups have the 1950s sound with horror or spooky themes. My favorites are the HorrorPops, Tiger Army and Necromantix and most of their songs are perfect for Halloween themed whatever.


----------



## Johan

Great list. Here is one of my favorites.

http://youtu.be/QSCbZ6AkkJs


----------



## Verse 13

Check out the Cannibal Flesh Riot soundtrack. Its filled with dark and sinister rockabilly.


----------



## Spookmaster

90 Hillbillies in a Haunted House? I have the MP3 here if you'd like a copy.....

email me at [email protected]


----------



## repo_man

Three excellent gothabilly albums:










http://www.mediafire.com/?5q8qkqnqnb1q2e9










http://www.mediafire.com/?5i0m55at2mjtg8h










http://www.mediafire.com/?1ez4iv86y7f6c4k


----------



## skullnbones

this thread just made my night! this forum is amazing. thank you for posting keep them coming. seriously have been on the search for the same thing! YAY! (jumping for joy)


----------



## grimghost

Hi all
Just went looking for Rockin Bones: 1950s Punk & Rockabilly on Amazon. They want $59.00 new and about $ 41.00 used. It said there was a MP3 version, but when I clicked it I got something else. The something else was even cooler.

Album called Rockin Bones. It has some great tracks. Here is link

Amazon.com: Rockin Bones: Various Artists: MP3 Downloads

It felt like a cool treasure hunt discovery to find this. Later all

grim ghost


----------



## star_girl_mag

Maybe this seems obvious but, have you looked at music by "Squirrel Nut Zippers" and "Devil Doll?"


----------



## Spookmaster

Do you have "These Ghoulish Things" (50s tunes), "Do-*** Halloween", or "Haunted Jukebox"?
I can make you copies if you like....


Spookmaster


----------



## Johan

star_girl_mag said:


> Maybe this seems obvious but, have you looked at music by "Squirrel Nut Zippers" and "Devil Doll?"


I absolutely love Devil Doll's first record but the second one fell a little short of expectations. She still puts on a great show though.


----------



## Johan

The Alphabet Bombers

The Von Drats


----------



## Derdnik

The Cramps would fit. Not totally Halloween but mostly horror themed rockabilly. The Nekromantix would also be a good fit.


----------



## Johan

Check out the other uploads hat guy has done. There is a great collection of vintage 50's monster themed rock n roll


----------



## ZombieHousewife

*More Music*

Check out the Halloween at High Noon collections and The Coffinshakers!!

My absolute favorite band (for Halloween and year round) are the Dead Vampires. They have a punk/psychobilly sound. 

If you like Devil Doll, check out Imelda May...she rocks!


----------



## Dinosaur1972

For 50's and 60's garage-type rock, there are two compilations called "Horror Hop" and "Monster Bop" that are very good. For newer music, "These Ghoulish Things: Horror Hits for Halloween" and "Monster Party 2000" are solid.


----------



## Iffy49

Try the Horror Pops, Wednesday 13, Frankenstein Drag Queens from Planet 13 and Murderdolls. 

All have done some horror rock 'n' roll, rockabilly or psychobilly tunes.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Here are a few suggestions from my collection:

"Howlin' At The Moon"-by The Werewolves of London-Definitely 50's-ish

"Scary Movies"-by The Fools-Not exactly rockabilly, but has a 50's flavor to it.

"Attack Of The Zombie Chickens From Outer Space"-By Jellyfuzz-a quirky song, definitely rockabilly.

"Zombie Beach"-by Zombie Ghost Train-instrumental with a rockabilly/50s flair.

"Zombie Stomp"-by The Woggles-instrumental as well; sounds very similar to "Zombie Beach".

"Zombie Stomp"-by The Creepniks-The same song as 'The Woggles', but at a slower tempo.

"Zombie Kind Of Love"-by The Creepniks-Good ol' rockabilly.


----------



## Cortney from the coven

Wow!!!! Thank you so much for all these wonderful suggestions! I am going to search for these albums and artists. To those who offered copies, thank you! I will be getting in touch with you! 
Hmmm, now I'm thinking of a new prop....skeleton with a quiff! Oh yeah!


----------



## repo_man




----------



## Deathbat

A new prop for me to make for you? Lol


----------



## Cortney from the coven

Yes! Thanks darling! <|


----------



## GodOfThunder

Frankie's Girl said:


> Not sure about a compilation cd containing Halloween-only Rockabilly, but some suggestions:
> 
> Captain Clegg and the Night Creatures has a rockabilly cd (self-titled, 2009 release) that definitely could be considered in the style of the 50s and all of the songs are appropriate for Halloween.
> 
> Project 1950 by The Misfits - a little harder-edged take on quite a few lovely 1950s hits.
> 
> I have a boxed set called Rockin Bones: 1950s Punk and Rockabilly
> It isn't all Halloween themed, but the following songs are:
> 
> Rock-n-bones by Elroy Dietzel
> Rockin' Bones -Ronnie Dawson (same song as above, but a young tenor singing)
> One Night of Sin - Elvis Presley
> Sinners - Freddie and the Hitchhikers
> Rockin' In The Graveyard - Jackie Morningstar
> Black Cadillac - Joyce Green
> She's My Witch - Kip Tyler
> Swamp Girl - Tommy Bell
> Real Gone Daddy - Jim Flaherty's Caravan
> Flyin' Saucers Rock 'n' Roll - Billy Riley
> 
> I'd also suggest you check out the genre of Psychobilly - lots of artists and groups have the 1950s sound with horror or spooky themes. My favorites are the HorrorPops, Tiger Army and Necromantix and most of their songs are perfect for Halloween themed whatever.


This is good stuff!

The "Halloween Garage Rock" release is also really good. It's 54 songs, all over the map, lot of rockabilly, some punk, early stuff, etc. But a nice genre. It's a partial album on iTunes, so you have to download individual songs as opposed to the whole thing, so I'd suggest cherry-picking what you want.


----------



## oddbean

How about "Zombified" by Southern Culture on the Skids?

The whole album is about Halloween stuff.

http://www.scots.com/skidmart.html#


----------



## Atelier*Motives

I really like The Creepshow. They're a Horrorbilly band from Canada.  I only have their first album but I love it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu3Rfc9fr-0 -The Creepshow - Zombies Ate Her Brain

Also recommend The Horrorpops, Tiger Army, Nekromantix, Koffin Kats, Zombie Ghost Train, The Chop Tops. (A lot have been mentioned already) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz_SHQ3F4tU&feature=related -Koffin Kats- She's Deadly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz-uyBi8-Jo&feature=related - The Chop Tops -- My Curse


----------



## Drunkenstein

Hey there creeps and ghouls, you guys should check out Zombina and the Skeletones. They are the perfect mix of punk, new wave, horror and everything spooky! Also after White Zombie broke up Rob released a great compilation of Halloween songs called "Halloween Hootenanny" I am so glad that someone also mentioned the Cannibal Flesh Riot soundtrack! It's great as well. Also search Dead Vampires!


----------



## Cortney from the coven

I will definitely have to check out these groups! I think I have 'Halloween Hootenanny'.


----------



## skeleton_jack

Tons of free mp3 and their playlists. From the 50's to the Cramps.


http://reverendfrost.blogspot.com/2010/10/halloweeeeeeeen-part-16.html


----------



## Vatermann

The best Halloween Rockabilly album ever is the soundtrack to Dead and Breakfast: http://www.amazon.com/Dead-and-Brea..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349817341&sr=301-1


----------



## spiders&snakes

Try this


----------



## Grimsley

Some good ones are on the cd Halloween Hootenanny 
http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/1158691/a/Halloween+Hootenanny.htm


----------

